

Introducing dirt: An opinionated deployment and bootstrapping tool  - thecodemonkey
http://enga.ge/development/introducing-dirt/

======
thecodemonkey
We have been using "dirt" at work for about 2 years now and decided recently
to open source the tool.

The idea behind dirt was that we we're doing a lot of tedious, manual tasks
whenever creating and deploying projects. Dirt wraps this all up into
automated processes, saving us a lot of time and headaches.

